# محاكمة مشرف



## thelife.pro (5 مارس 2007)

كواليس المحاكمة : 


*** 

فى الاونة الاخيرة كثر الحديث عن العلاقة بين المشرف والعضو وايهما افضل 

وعن قيام بعض الاعضاء بطرح الكثير والكثير من الموضوعات التى لا تهدف سوى لتميز العضو فقط وزيادة عدد مشاركاته وذلك رغبه منه فى الوصول الى الاشراف ظنا منه ان هذا هو الهدف من المشاركة فى المنتديات 


وعليه 


فقد تقرر 

وضع المشرف داخل قفص الاتهام 

( محكــمة ) 

القاضى : قول والله العظيم اقول الحق 

المشرف : وحياه منتديات الكنيسة العربية بقول الحق 

القاضى : حطوه فى السجن وهاتوا لنا مشرف غيره 

المشرف : خلاص والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم بقول الحق 

القاضى : اسمك 

المشرف : انت مش شايف اسمى منور باللون المميز فى المنتدى 

القاضى : وظيفتك 

المشرف : مسئول عن قسم معين فى المنتدى ( قراءة الموضوعات الجديدة والرد على اصحابها – تشجيع الاعضاء - الرد على الاعضاء واستفساراتهم – حذف الموضوعات المكررة – حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع الدين والاخلاق – حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع قوانين المنتدى ) 

القاضى : انت متهم بالتكبر والغرور والتعالى ظنا منك انك افضل من بقية الاعضاء الموجودين 

المشرف : هذا اتهام باطل فانا واحد من الاعضاء قبل ان اكون مشرف ، وهم زملائى واخوتى ، وهم اساس المنتدى لانه يقوم على موضوعاتهم ومشاركاتهم وليس على المشرفين وانا بدونهم لن اكون مشرفا 


**************** 

القاضى : انت متهم بعدم قراءة كل الموضوعات التى توضع فى قسمك واحيانا تقرأ وتذهب دون ان تضع كلمة تشجيع لصاحب الموضوع . 


المشرف :انا بالطبع اقراء كل الموضوعات التى ترفع فى القسم الخاص بى وذلك لكى اتأكد اولا من انها تتماشى مع قوانين المنتدى ، وثانيا لكى استفيد من اى معلومة جديدة موجودة فيه وايضا لحذف الموضوع اذا كان مكرر 
اما بالنسبة للمشاركة بالرد على كل الموضوعات فانا افعل هذا فى قسمى ، وقد يكون هناك بعض المشرفين 


القاضى : انت متهم بالتسلط وعدم السماح للاعضاء بالمشاركة فى قراراتك بقسمك الخاص واحيانا كثيرة تحذف موضوعات او تنقلها دون ان تخبر صاحبها عن سبب الحذف او الى مكان تم النقل اليه 


المشرف : انا مشرف فقط على القسم وليس حاكما بامره واذا كنت سافعل هذا فسوف يهرب الاعضاء من القسم الخاص بى وهذا طبعا لا اريده .. وبالنسبة لموضوع الحذف والنقل فقد يحدث احيانا الا اخبر الاعضاء بسبب كثرة الموضوعات 


***************** 

القاضى : فى كلام ثانى تبي تقوله؟؟ 


المشرف : سيدى القاضى اريد ان اوضح لكل الموجودين ان الاشراف ليس هو اغلى الاهداف او اكبرها التى يجب ان يسعى اليها كل الاعضاء 



فإفادة الاعضاء ونشر روح المحبه والتعاون هى الهدف الاساسى للمنتديات 

والمشرف تقع على عاتقه مسئوليه كبيرة ، فبمجرد دخوله المنتدى يجد امامه الكثير من العمل الذى قد يعيق حركته بحريه والتنقل داخل بقية اقسام المنتدى مثل بقية الاعضاء 

فهو يجب ان يدخل يوميا ولساعات طويلة للرد على الموضوعات المطروحة وتنظيم القسم 
واخيرا اريد ان اوضح ان المشرف هو عضو مثل بقية الاعضاء لا يميزه عنهم سوى اللون الاخضر الذى يكتب به اسمه وهو لا يتقاضى راتبا جزاء ما يقوم به من اعمال 


كما انه ليس عدوا لهم 
بل هو دائما حريص على مشاركاتهم وتحقيق الافادة لهم داخل كل اقسام المنتدى 


***************** 


القاضى : الحكم بعد المداولة 


**************** 



الحـــكم : 



حكمت المحكمة على المشرف بتثبيته فى وظيفة الاشراف 

وليحصل على جزاءه من واقع مسئولياتها التى تقع على كاهله 

فإن كانت نيته صحيحة ولا يريد غير الافادة ومساعدة اخوانه من الاعضاء فلندعو الله ان يكون فى عونه وليجزيه كل الخير 


وان كان غير ذلك فسوف تكون عاقبته جزاء عمله 



رفعت الجلسة ​

تحية من القلب لكل المشرفين وربي يعطيهم الف عافية وانا بشكرهم واحد واحد 

المحكمة انتهت وتم الافراج عن المتهم .... اخوتي الاعضاء شو هي ارائكم الصريحة بالمشرفين 

بانتظار الرد 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2007)

لازم يردوا على كل المواضبع بجد الموضوع جميل اوى المحكمه كانت 

عادله لان انا واثقه ان المشرفين قد ايه بيتعبوا وكفايه انهم بيقروها 

ويقيموها وقد ايه بتاخد منهم وقت كبير ربنا يبارك خدمتهم وينفعونا 

بافكارهم الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك وشكراااااااااااااا من كل قلبى:94: :

على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا اسفه ان الكلام دخل فى بعضه وانا بلونه




شكرا لمرورك 
وعادي نحنا كلياتنا بنفهم على بعض فلاتاكلي هم 

اخوك طوني


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 مارس 2007)

*+*

سلام و نعمة ..

اشكرك اخى الحبيب thelife.pro على تحليلك (( لخدمة )) المشرف و إن كان ينقصها بعض الامور أيضاً و لكن شكراً على تفهمك لحجم المسئولية الملقاه على كاهله .. 

فبسبب إنتشار الانترنت فى كل المنازل على مستوى العالم كله .. أصبح له دور قوى وفعال ومؤثر أيضاً على المجتمع ككل .. و بالتبعية ذادت مسئولية المشرف و خصوصاً لو كان مشرف فى منتدى مسيحى او دينى بشكل عام .. فهو هنا مطالب بتوضيح أمور تمس العقيدة و قد يعتنقها العضو من باب ثقته بالمنتدى و ثقته فى المشرف و هنا وجب على المشرف الاهتمام (( بأدق )) الامور طالما تخص العقيدة ..

صلواتكم للمنتدى و لخدمة رب المجد يسوع بروح المحبة و التواضع 

تحياتى


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا على مرورك 
وباذن الله رح نكون عند حسن ظن المشرفين وما نتعبهن معنا 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## coptic hero (8 مارس 2007)

*اخى الحبيب طونى كلامك جميل ولكن صدقنى مسؤلية المشرف كبيرة وهى تكليف وليس تشريف وهناك من يحب المنتدى ويشارك الجميع فى موضوعاتهم بدون النظر الى لقب او غيرة فبالتالى تزيد مشاركاته وصدقنى انا شخصيا مشرف فى منتدى طريق الحق وبسبب ذلك لا اجد الوقت لكى اتجول بحريتى بين المنتديات الآخرى التى احبها وصدقنى افضل شئ ان نصلى للمشرفين ان يعطيهم الله الوقت والجهد ليتمكنوا من تأدية واجبهم  *


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مارس 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *اخى الحبيب طونى كلامك جميل ولكن صدقنى مسؤلية المشرف كبيرة وهى تكليف وليس تشريف وهناك من يحب المنتدى ويشارك الجميع فى موضوعاتهم بدون النظر الى لقب او غيرة فبالتالى تزيد مشاركاته وصدقنى انا شخصيا مشرف فى منتدى طريق الحق وبسبب ذلك لا اجد الوقت لكى اتجول بحريتى بين المنتديات الآخرى التى احبها وصدقنى افضل شئ ان نصلى للمشرفين ان يعطيهم الله الوقت والجهد ليتمكنوا من تأدية واجبهم  *




شكرا كتير لمرورك

شكرت ومازلت اشكر وسوف ابقى اشكر جميع المشرفين
واطلب من الله ان يمدهم بالقوة والحكمة 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## fns (25 أغسطس 2008)

*محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

محاكمة مشرف 

كواليس المحاكمة :فى الاونة الاخيرة كثر الحديث عن العلاقة بين المشرف والعضو وايهما افضل 
وعن قيام بعض الاعضاء بطرح الكثير والكثير من الموضوعات 
التى لا تهدف سوى لتميز العضو فقط وزيادة 
عدد مشاركاته وذلك رغبه منه فى الوصول الى الاشراف 
ظناً منه ان هذا هو الهدف من المشاركة فى المنتديات 
وعليه 
فقد تقرر 

( محكمة )

القاضى : قول والله العظيم اقول الحق
المشرف: والله العظيم اقول الحق 
القاضى: حطوه فى السجن وهاتوا لنا مشرف غيره 
المشرف : خلاص والله اقول والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم اقول الحق 
القاضى : اسمك 
المشرف : انت مش شايف اسمى منور باللون الاخضر فى المنتدى
القاضى: وظيفتك 

المشرف : مسئول عن قسم معين فى المنتدى 
- قراءة الموضوعات الجديدة والرد على اصحابها 
–تشجيع الاعضاء
- الرد على الاعضاء واستفساراتهم 

– حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع قوانين المنتدى

القاضى : انت متهم بالتحيز لزملائك المشرفين دائماً ، 
كما انك ضيف دائم على موضوعاتهم تثنى عليها 
باستمرار حتى لو كانت غير جيدة 
المشرف : !!!!! لاااااااااااا
القاضى :من فترة قريبة تكررت الشكاوى فى قسم الشكاوى بالمنتدى 
من حذفك لموضوعات بعض الاعضاء 
الجديدة واعادة وضعها وعليها اسمك .

المشرف : لقد قرأت شكوى او اثنين بهذا المعنى ، 
ولكن تبين ان اصحابها مخطئين فانا قد وضعت الموضوع فى القسم قبلهم ، 
ولا تنس انى اخاف الله اولا 
– كما ان الادارة لن تسمح بذلك وسيتم طردى فورا اذا ثبت هذا 
القاضى : انت متهم بتعمدك تجاهل موضوعات بعض الاعضاء 
الذين يخالفونك فى الرأى وتأخذ الامر على محمل شخصى.

المشرف : هذا لا يحدث منى بالطبع فأنا يجب ان اكون 
محايد بين كل الاعضاء وقد 
ذكرت ان كلهم اخوة لى ولا فرق بينهم
القاضى : انت متهم بالغيرة من بعض الاعضاء المميزين 
وتخاف ان يشاركوك فى الاشراف
المشرف : الغيرة !!! لقد تم اختيارى من قبل الادارة لانهم وجدوا انى استطيع القيام
بأعباء الاشراف ومسئولياته واذا وجد من هو افضل منى فانا ارحب به مشارك 
فى تلك المسئوليات او مشرف مكانى وسادعو له بالتوفيق
القاضى : انت متهم بالتسلط وعدم السماح للاعضاء بالمشاركة فى قراراتك 
بقسمك الخاص واحيانا كثيرة تحذف موضوعات او تنقلها دون ان تخبر صاحبها 
عن سبب الحذف او الى مكان تم النقل اليه 

القاضى : انت متهم بأنك لا تستحق الاشراف وانه قد تم اختيارك 
نظرا لوجود صله بالادارة او بالواسطة
المشرف : لقد تم اختيارى فعلا من قبل الادارة وذلك لانى احرص على المنتدى
وتقدمه ولا يمكن ان يتم اختيارى كنوع من المجاملة لان هذا 
سيؤثر على المنتدى وبالطبع فالادارة لا تريد ذلك
القاضى : انت متهم بمجاملتك المستمرة للادارة فى اى قرار تتخذه 
خوفا من اقالتك من الاشراف او طردك من المنتدى
المشرف : الادارة تسعى دائما لتحقيق رضا الاعضاء عن المنتدى 
واقسامه وقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد بداخله 
ولذلك فان قرارتها تكون فى هذا الاطار ولا تضر الاعضاء ابداً 
ولذلك تجدنى دائماً معها

القاضى : انت متهم بجعل الموضوعات المثبتة فى قسمك لزملائك المشرفين 
والاعضاء الذين يجاملونك دائماً 
ويحرصوا على قول الكلام الجميل لك فى موضوعاتك المطروحة
المشرف : هذا غير صحيح بالطبع لان كل الموضوعات المثبتة موضوعات ممتازة 
وتستحق التثبيت ولا يمكن ان يثبت موضوع دون المستوى 
كما اننى غير مسئول عن بعض الاعضاء الذين يعتقدون 
ان مجاملتى دائما هى الطريق لجعلهم اعضاء مميزين 
او معروفين داخل المنتدى

القاضى: فى كلام ثانى تبغى تقوله 
المشرف : سيدى القاضى اريد ان اوضح لكل الموجودين ان الاشراف 
ليس هو اغلى الاهداف او اكبرها التى يجب ان يسعى اليها كل الاعضاء 
فإفادة الاعضاء ونشر روح المحبة والتعاون هى الهدف الاساسى للمنتديات
والمشرف تقع على عاتقه مسئوليه كبيرة ، فبمجرد دخوله المنتدى 
يجد امامه الكثير من العمل الذى قد يعيق حركته بحرية 
والتنقل داخل بقية اقسام المنتدى مثل بقية الاعضاء 
فهو يجب ان يدخل يومياً ولساعات طويلة 
للرد على الموضوعات المطروحة وتنظيم القسم 
واخيرا اريد ان اوضح ان المشرف هو عضو مثل بقية الاعضاء لا يميزه
عنهم سوى اللون الذى يكتب به اسمه 
وهو لا يتقاضى راتبا جزاء ما يقوم به من اعمال 
كما انه ليس عدوا لهم 
بل هو دائما حريص على مشاركاتهم 
وتحقيق الافادة لهم داخل كل اقسام المنتدى

القاضى : الحكم بعد المداولة 
الحكم
حكمت المحكمة على المشرف بتثبيته فى وظيفة الاشراف 
وليحصل على جزاءه من واقع مسئولياتها التى تقع على كاهله 
فإن كانت نيته صحيحة ولا يريد غير الافادة ومساعدة اخوانه من الاعضاء 
فلندعو الله ان يكون فى عونه 
وليجزيه كل الخير 
وان كان غير ذلك فسوف تكون عاقبته جزاء عمله
رفعت الجلسة 

كيرو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



> القاضى: فى كلام ثانى تبغى تقوله
> المشرف : سيدى القاضى اريد ان اوضح لكل الموجودين ان الاشراف
> ليس هو اغلى الاهداف او اكبرها التى يجب ان يسعى اليها كل الاعضاء
> فإفادة الاعضاء ونشر روح المحبة والتعاون هى الهدف الاساسى للمنتديات
> ...


 

*موضوع رائع يا كيرو بجد ومفيد جدا لكل الاعضاء الجدد*
*حتي يتثني لهم فهم المشرفين  والعمل الذي يقدمونه للمنتدي والجهد المبذول منهم*
*بجد ربنا يكون في عونهم ويقويهم*
*وشكرا ليك كيرو مره ثانيه علي مواضيعك الرائعه والهادفه*​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

*الله عليك يا كيرو *
*بجد موضوع روعة *
*شكرا جدا حبيبى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

*الله ياكيرو موضوع فى غاية الروعة والجمال 

وربنا يخلى لينا مشرفين ويقدرهم على تعبهم 

ويزود مرتابته يارب ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

*مرسي كيرووو علي الموضوع المهم جدااا



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كيرو بجد ومفيد جدا لكل الاعضاء الجدد*
> *حتي يتثني لهم فهم المشرفين  والعمل الذي يقدمونه للمنتدي والجهد المبذول منهم*
> *بجد ربنا يكون في عونهم ويقويهم*
> *وشكرا ليك كيرو مره ثانيه علي مواضيعك الرائعه والهادفه*​



شكرا نيفين على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



come with me قال:


> *الله عليك يا كيرو *
> *بجد موضوع روعة *
> *شكرا جدا حبيبى*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرا اخى على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله ياكيرو موضوع فى غاية الروعة والجمال
> 
> وربنا يخلى لينا مشرفين ويقدرهم على تعبهم
> 
> ويزود مرتابته يارب ​*



شكرا انجى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كيرووو علي الموضوع المهم جدااا
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



شكرا اخى مايكل على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

*مااااشى يا كيروووو أنا شايفه ان المشرررف هياخد بر اءه وانت هتدخل القفص مكانه أيه رأ يك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههه​*


----------



## سمسم باشا (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodi lover (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

مووووووووضوووووع جميل أووووى يا كيرو ميرسى ليك يا حبيبى فعلا الموضوع مهــــــــــم ويجب أن يؤخد بعين الاعتبااااار


----------



## سمسم باشا (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## fns (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



dona nabil قال:


> *مااااشى يا كيروووو أنا شايفه ان المشرررف هياخد بر اءه وانت هتدخل القفص مكانه أيه رأ يك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههه​*



اوووووبه المشرف ياخد براءة والل كاتب الموضوع يتحبس
طيب ازاى
لالالالا يا دونا انا مش معاكى فى رايك ده
احنا نقلب الاية المشرف يتحبس وانا اخد افراج ولا انتى ايه رايك


----------



## fns (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



سمسم باشا قال:


> ربنا يباركك



شكرا سمسم على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



dodi lover قال:


> مووووووووضوووووع جميل أووووى يا كيرو ميرسى ليك يا حبيبى فعلا الموضوع مهــــــــــم ويجب أن يؤخد بعين الاعتبااااار



الاجمل هو مرورك الجميل حبيبى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

تحفة بجد موضوع أكتر من رائع ياكيرو
وحوار خفيف بس كلامه منطقي ومقنع جدا​


----------



## fns (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



y_a_r_a قال:


> تحفة بجد موضوع أكتر من رائع ياكيرو
> وحوار خفيف بس كلامه منطقي ومقنع جدا​



شكرا يارا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

*انا  لو  كنت مشرف  كنت اتلتك

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## meraa (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*

بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة ومهم لكل الاعضاء ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



amjad-ri قال:


> *انا  لو  كنت مشرف  كنت اتلتك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​*



انت داخل تهدى النفوس اخى
هههههههه
الاروع هو مرورك الجميل اخى امجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف ,, حكمت المحكمة على المشرف....*



meraa قال:


> بجد موضوع فى غاية الروعة ومهم لكل الاعضاء ربنا يباركك ​



الاروع هو مرورك الجميل اختى ميرا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

محاكمه حلوة اوى 
ربنا مع كل المشرفين ويقويهم​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*الموضوع للاعضاء
وانا اولكم طبعا
ان المنتدي نستفيد من المواضيع
ومن الاعضاء
ومنبصش للعضوية المباركة ولا للاشراف كأنه منصب
وده ملخص لكل لاغلبية المشاكل اللي حصلت في المنتدي
خلال فترة معينة من الزمن


كواليس المحاكمة :

فى الاونة الاخيرة كثر الحديث عن العلاقة بين المشرف والعضو وايهما افضل 
وعن قيام بعض الاعضاء بطرح الكثير والكثير من الموضوعات وذلك رغبه منه فى الوصول الى الاشراف ظناً منه ان هذا هو الهدف من المشاركة فى المنتديات 
وعليه 
فقد تقرر 
وضع المشرف داخل قفص الاتهام 

( محكــمة )

القاضى : قول والله العظيم اقول الحق

المشرف : والله العظيم اقول الحق ( مع ان عندنا مفيش حلفان ..واصل !!!)

القاضى : حطوه فى السجن وهاتوا لنا مشرف غيره 

المشرف : خلاص والله اقول والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم اقول الحق 

القاضى : اسمك ؟؟

المشرف : انت مش شايف اسمى منور باللون البرتقالي فى المنتدى 

القاضى : وظيفتك 

المشرف : مسئول عن قسم معين فى المنتدى ( قراءة الموضوعات الجديدة والرد على اصحابها – تشجيع الاعضاء - الرد على الاعضاء واستفساراتهم – حذف الموضوعات المكررة – حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع الدين والاخلاق – حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع قوانين المنتدى )

القاضى : انت متهم بالتكبر والغرور والتعالى ظنا منك انك افضل من بقية الاعضاء الموجودين 

المشرف : هذا اتهام باطل فانا واحد من الاعضاء قبل ان اكون مشرف ، وهم زملائى واخوتى ، وهم اساس المنتدى لانه يقوم على موضوعاتهم ومشاركاتهم وليس على المشرفين وانا بدونهم لن اكون مشرفا .

القاضى : انت متهم بعدم قراءة كل الموضوعات التى توضع فى قسمك واحيانا تقرأ وتذهب دون ان تضع كلمة تشجيع لصاحب الموضوع .

المشرف :انا بالطبع أقرأ كل الموضوعات التى ترفع فى القسم الخاص بى وذلك لكى اتأكد اولا من انها تتماشى مع قوانين المنتدى ، وثانيا لكى استفيد من اى معلومة جديدة موجودة فيه وايضا لحذف الموضوع اذا كان مكرر 
اما بالنسبة للمشاركة بالرد على كل الموضوعات فانا افعل هذا فى قسمى ، وقد يكون هناك بعض المشرفين لا يفعلونه بسبب كثرة الموضوعات فى القسم او لاسباب شخصية ... لا ادرى 

القاضى : انت متهم بالتحيز لزملائك المشرفين دائماً ، كما انك ضيف دائم على موضوعاتهم تثنى عليها باستمرار 

المشرف : !!!!! لاااااااااااا ........ ( كلمة في سركم اتزنأ اوي )

القاضى :من فترة قريبة تكررت الشكاوى فى قسم الشكاوى بالمنتدى من حذفك لموضوعات بعض الاعضاء الجديدة واعادة وضعها وعليها اسمك .

المشرف : لقد قرأت شكوى او اثنين بهذا المعنى ، ولكن تبين ان اصحابها مخطئين فانا قد وضعت الموضوع فى القسم قبلهم ، ولا تنس انى اخاف الله اولا – كما ان الادارة لن تسمح بذلك وسيتم طردى فورا اذا ثبت هذا ...(ربنا يستر علينا احنا الاعضاء )

القاضى : انت متهم بتعمدك تجاهل موضوعات بعض الاعضاء الذين يخالفونك فى الرأى وتأخذ الامر على محمل شخصى.

المشرف : هذا لا يحدث منى بالطبع فأنا يجب ان اكون محايد بين كل الاعضاء وقد ذكرت ان كلهم اخوة لى ولا فرق بينهم ...(طب انا حشفهم برة بس لما اطلع سليم من المحكمة )


القاضى : انت متهم بالتسلط وعدم السماح للاعضاء بالمشاركة فى قراراتك بقسمك الخاص واحيانا كثيرة تحذف موضوعات او تنقلها دون ان تخبر صاحبها عن سبب الحذف او الى مكان تم النقل اليه 

المشرف : انا مشرف فقط على القسم وليس حاكما بامره واذا كنت سافعل هذا فسوف يهرب الاعضاء من القسم الخاص بى وهذا طبعا لا اريده
وبالنسبة لموضوع الحذف والنقل فقد يحدث احيانا الا اخبر الاعضاء بسبب كثرة الموضوعات 


القاضى : انت متهم بمجاملتك المستمرة للادارة فى اى قرار تتخذه ..

المشرف : الادارة تسعى دائما لتحقيق رضا الاعضاء عن المنتدى واقسامه وقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد بداخله 
ولذلك فان قرارتها تكون فى هذا الاطار ولا تضر الاعضاء ابداً ولذلك تجدنى دائماً معها

القاضى : انت متهم بعدم الرد على شكاوى وطلبات ومقترحات الاعضاء 

المشرف : اذا كانت الشكوى مقدمة فى (و هل يجرأ احد؟؟؟ عيب ) فيجب ان ارد حتى اوضح الموقف للشاكي وللادارة ايضاً اما اذا كانت فى غيري فهو يجب ان يرد. والشكاوى العامة ارد عليها احيانا او يقوم بذلك احد الاعضاء وانا ارد دائماً على طلبات ومقترحات الاعضاء لانها احياناً يكون بها الكثير من الاقتراحات الجيدة التى تعمل على تميز المنتدى

القاضى : انت متهم بجعل الموضوعات المثبتة فى قسمك لزملائك المشرفين والاعضاء الذين يجاملونك دائماً ويحرصوا على قول الكلام الجميل لك فى موضوعاتك المطروحة

المشرف : هذا غير صحيح بالطبع لان كل الموضوعات المثبتة موضوعات ممتازة وتستحق التثبيت ولا يمكن ان يثبت موضوع دون المستوى كما اننى غير مسئول عن بعض الاعضاء الذين يعتقدون ان مجاملتى دائما هى الطريق لجعلهم اعضاء مميزين او معروفين داخل المنتدى

القاضى : فى كلام ثانى تريد ان تقوله 

المشرف : سيدى القاضى اريد ان اوضح لكل الموجودين ان الاشراف ليس هو اغلى الاهداف او اكبرها التى يجب ان يسعى اليها كل الاعضاء 
فإفادة الاعضاء ونشر روح المحبة والتعاون هى الهدف الاساسى للمنتديات
والمشرف تقع على عاتقه مسئوليه كبيرة ، فبمجرد دخوله المنتدى يجد امامه الكثير من العمل الذى قد يعيق حركته بحرية والتنقل داخل بقية اقسام المنتدى مثل بقية الاعضاء 
فهو يجب ان يدخل يومياً ولساعات طويلة للرد على الموضوعات المطروحة وتنظيم القسم 
واخيرا اريد ان اوضح ان المشرف هو عضو مثل بقية الاعضاء لا يميزه عنهم سوى اللون الاخضر/ البرتقالي الذى يكتب به اسمه وهو لا يتقاضى راتبا جزاء ما يقوم به من اعمال 
(و بصراحة احنا اغلب من الغلب ..كفاية افترا بقا )
بل هو دائما حريص على مشاركاتهم وتحقيق الافادة لهم داخل كل اقسام المنتدى

القاضى : الحكم بعد المداولة 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~الحكــــــــــــــــم~*¤ô§ô¤*~

حكمت المحكمة على المشرف بتثبيته فى وظيفة الاشراف 
وليحصل على جزاءه من واقع مسئولياتها التى تقع على كاهله 
فإن كانت نيته صحيحة ولا يريد غير الافادة ومساعدة اخوانه من الاعضاء فلندعو الله ان يكون فى عونه وليجزيه كل الخير 
وان كان غير ذلك فسوف تكون عاقبته جزاء عمله 
رفعت الجلسة 

×?°كلمه اخيرة ×?°

بعد كل تلك الاتهامات الموجه للمشرف والمسئوليات المنوط بها 
اعتقد صديقى العضو انك اسعد حالاً بكونك عضو تشارك فى المنتدى بفاعلية وتعمل دائماً على افادة زملائك بموضوعاتك وما بها من معلومات دينية وعلمية وكونية وتكنولوجية قيمة.
على ان يتم كتابة اسمك باللون الاحمر او الاخضر وتتحمل التكليف بمسئوليات سوف تسأل عنها امام الله لو لم تستطع حملها واداء ما عليها من حقوق لانك لو تسببت فى نقل معلومة خاطئة او ظلمت احد الاعضاء فسوف يكون الجزاء كبير.

اخيرا كان هدفي ان انقل هذا الموضوع لسبب وهو ان يكون هدف كل الأعضاء ان نضع الله امامنا ويكون اشتركنا في المنتدي هو المحبة الحقيقيه (الكلام ليّ اولا ) ياريت يكون عجبكم .

****** ورجاء للمشرفين أوعوا تزعلواا من كل المشاكل اللي حصلت
الفترة اللي فاتت وكل الافتراءات******
​*


----------



## doddoz (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

_*كلام مهم جداً
و ياؤيت كل الى فى المنتدى يدخلوا و يقروا الموضوع المهم ده​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



doddoz قال:


> _*كلام مهم جداً
> و ياؤيت كل الى فى المنتدى يدخلوا و يقروا الموضوع المهم ده​*_



*شكرا يادودو لمرووووووورك
رياريت الكل يتعلم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*موضوع حلو يا بيشوووووووووووووو
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا بيشوووووووووووووو
> *



*شكرا ياكوكي لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## zezza (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

ايه يا بيشو المواضيع الجامدة دى 
الصراحة حلو اوى 

ربنا يديم علينا المحبة و ما يكونش في اى مشاكل و يبعد عننا حيل عدو الخير 
شكرا بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



zezza قال:


> ايه يا بيشو المواضيع الجامدة دى
> الصراحة حلو اوى
> 
> ربنا يديم علينا المحبة و ما يكونش في اى مشاكل و يبعد عننا حيل عدو الخير
> شكرا بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك



*شكرا ليكي ده ذوقك
بس المشاكل ديه فعلا حصلت
من فترة قريبة جد​*ا


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسى الك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

موضوع جميل يا بيشو وبيناقش مشاكل كتير بتحصل فى بعض المنتديات بس ما اعتقدش انى فى منتدنا بيحصل زى كده واذا كانت بتحصل حاجه زى كده فا تكون نادرا جدا لماتلاقى مشرف بيعمل كده 
موضوعك بيفيد الاعضاء والمشرفين وكل اعضاء المنتدى 

موضوع جميل جدا يا بيشو 

ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *ميرسى الك*
> **​



*شكرا ياجميل لمروووورك
نوووووووورت الموووضوووع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيشو وبيناقش مشاكل كتير بتحصل فى بعض المنتديات بس ما اعتقدش انى فى منتدنا بيحصل زى كده واذا كانت بتحصل حاجه زى كده فا تكون نادرا جدا لماتلاقى مشرف بيعمل كده
> موضوعك بيفيد الاعضاء والمشرفين وكل اعضاء المنتدى
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا يا بيشو
> ...



*لا ياكوكو انت فهمتني غلط
انا اقصد بعض الاعضاء
او اشباهم
وفعلا حصلت من ناس وقريب كمان
لكن المشرفين
نووووووووووووووووووووووووو
دول زي الفل يابني
هتوديني في داهية ولا ايه؟؟​*


----------



## vetaa (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*




> القاضى : انت متهم بعدم قراءة كل الموضوعات التى توضع فى قسمك
> انا عندى صور مش مواضيع
> ههههههه


 
*بصراحه موضوع جميل قوى*
*وفى ناس للاسف الشديد مش بتقدر وبتاخد بالظاهر*
*وياريت الكل يقرا الموضوع وكلنا نقدر بعض اكتر*
*ونراعى ظروف بعض ونلتمس الاعذار لبعض*

*لان بامانه كلنا انا واثقة اننا بنحب بعض قوى*
*بس عدو الخير بيحاول يدخل بينا*
*ودورنا باسم يسوع اننا مندلوش الفرصه دى*

*بيشو احيييييك على الموضوع*
*حقيقى متميز وتستاهل التقييم عليه
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*يا مواضيعك الجامدة يا بيشووووو

ربنا يبارك في خدمتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



vetaa قال:


> *بصراحه موضوع جميل قوى*
> *وفى ناس للاسف الشديد مش بتقدر وبتاخد بالظاهر*
> *وياريت الكل يقرا الموضوع وكلنا نقدر بعض اكتر*
> *ونراعى ظروف بعض ونلتمس الاعذار لبعض*
> ...


*
شكرا يافتوووووووت علي مرووورك
بس للاسف حصل
بس كان قليل
وتم التعامل مع المشكلة

شوشو مش بيسب حد
لكن ربنا مش بيسبنا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا مواضيعك الجامدة يا بيشووووو
> 
> ربنا يبارك في خدمتك​*



*شكرا ياجميل
انا بتعلم منكم
ودي حاجة حقيقية
مش قصة خيالية​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*بجد يابيشو موووضوع روووعة
انا جاي اثبت حضوري ياعم
ونيجي نتنقاش كمان شوية
وكويس انك مخبطتش في الحلل​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

bishoragheb

شكراااا على الموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



gogoragheb قال:


> *بجد يابيشو موووضوع روووعة
> انا جاي اثبت حضوري ياعم
> ونيجي نتنقاش كمان شوية
> وكويس انك مخبطتش في الحلل​*



*ههههههههههههه
ماشي ياعم جوجو
شكرا ياجميل لمرورك
ومستنيك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



كليمو قال:


> bishoragheb
> 
> شكراااا على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ...


*

شكرا ياكليمو لمروورك​**​**​**​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*






			المشرف : انت مش شايف اسمى منور باللون البرتقالي فى المنتدى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



dona nabil قال:


> *​*
> :t9::t9::t9:​



*ايه ياعم بيشو
شكلك خبطت في الحلل​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

_*موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا
ميرسي ليك بيشو
وبجد موضوع يستاهل اجمل تقيم 
بس للاسف اداه التقيم مش ظاهره عندي
ومش عارف دي مشكله عندي ولا دي من ضمن الخواص اللي مش عندي*_​


----------



## ponponayah (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا بيشو على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

_شكرا كتييير يا بيشو
مشكووووووووووووور
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



GogoRagheb قال:


> *ايه ياعم بيشو
> شكلك خبطت في الحلل​*



*لا صدقني ولا حلل ولاحاجة 
ياعم
هي تقصد ان الموضوع عايز تفكير:smil12:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



ayad_007 قال:


> _*موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا
> ميرسي ليك بيشو
> وبجد موضوع يستاهل اجمل تقيم
> بس للاسف اداه التقيم مش ظاهره عندي
> ومش عارف دي مشكله عندي ولا دي من ضمن الخواص اللي مش عندي*_​



*شكرا ليك ياجميل
ده من زوقك
والتقيم للعضوية المباركة
لما فوق
ونورت الموضوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا بيشو على الموضوع الجميل


*
شكرا يابونبوناية ليمروووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ونورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير يا بيشو
> مشكووووووووووووور
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*شكرا ياتوني ياجميل
لمروووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## porio (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*موضوع جمييييييييل يابيشو*
*وكلامك صح جدااااااااااااااااااااا*


*مع انى ماليش فى السياسة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



porio قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييل يابيشو*
> *وكلامك صح جدااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووورك
كده كده هنتشال30:​*


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

شكراً على الموضوع المميز


----------



## rana1981 (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*موضوع جميل ومميز​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



mena magdy said قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع المميز



*شكرا ياجميل علي مرورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومميز​*



*شكرا يارنون علي مرورك
نورتيني​*


----------



## مورا مارون (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر عليك يا بيشو


ايوا يا واد يا صوت الحق انت

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

*ايه الجمال دة موضوع مهم فعلا ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يستر عليك يا بيشو
> 
> ...



شكرا ليكي يامورا
العزاء بتاع العضوية 
بعد بكرة بليل الساعة 6 الصبح


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه الجمال دة موضوع مهم فعلا ​*



شكرا ليكي ياانجي
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا ومهم جدا لكل عضو ومشرف ان يقراه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا ومهم جدا لكل عضو ومشرف ان يقراه
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك



شكرا ياجميل
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أغسطس 2009)

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*محاكمه مشرف انا ملييش دعوة بجد*

قبل القراة 
هذا الموضوع منقول  اكرر منقول..و ان امليش دعوة اللة يخليكم ..انا كل قصدي تضحكو بس و ربنا يستر..!! علما بان قد قمت بالمعالجة و الحزف في بعض الجمل ..

 بسم الصليب ......... ربنا يسترررررررررررر



كواليس المحاكمة :
فى الاونة الاخيرة كثر الحديث عن العلاقة بين المشرف والعضو وايهما افضل 
وعن قيام بعض الاعضاء بطرح الكثير والكثير من الموضوعات وذلك رغبه منه فى الوصول الى الاشراف ظناً منه ان هذا هو الهدف من المشاركة فى المنتديات 
وعليه 
فقد تقرر 
وضع المشرف داخل قفص الاتهام 

( محكــمة )

القاضى : قول والله العظيم اقول الحق

المشرف : والله العظيم اقول الحق ( مع ان عندنا مفيش حلفان ..واصل !!!)

القاضى : حطوه فى السجن وهاتوا لنا مشرف غيره 

المشرف : خلاص والله اقول والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم اقول الحق 

القاضى : اسمك ؟؟

المشرف : انت مش شايف اسمى منور باللون الاصفر  / البرتقالى  فى المنتدى 

القاضى : وظيفتك 

المشرف : مسئول عن قسم معين فى المنتدى ( قراءة الموضوعات الجديدة والرد على اصحابها – تشجيع الاعضاء - الرد على الاعضاء واستفساراتهم – حذف الموضوعات المكررة – حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع الدين والاخلاق – حذف الموضوعات التى لا تتفق مع قوانين المنتدى )

القاضى : انت متهم بالتكبر والغرور والتعالى ظنا منك انك افضل من بقية الاعضاء الموجودين 

المشرف : هذا اتهام باطل فانا واحد من الاعضاء قبل ان اكون مشرف ، وهم زملائى واخوتى ، وهم اساس المنتدى لانه يقوم على موضوعاتهم ومشاركاتهم وليس على المشرفين وانا بدونهم لن اكون مشرفا .

القاضى : انت متهم بعدم قراءة كل الموضوعات التى توضع فى قسمك واحيانا تقرأ وتذهب دون ان تضع كلمة تشجيع لصاحب الموضوع .

المشرف :انا بالطبع أقرأ كل الموضوعات التى ترفع فى القسم الخاص بى وذلك لكى اتأكد اولا من انها تتماشى مع قوانين المنتدى ، وثانيا لكى استفيد من اى معلومة جديدة موجودة فيه وايضا لحذف الموضوع اذا كان مكرر 
اما بالنسبة للمشاركة بالرد على كل الموضوعات فانا افعل هذا فى قسمى ، وقد يكون هناك بعض المشرفين لا يفعلونه بسبب كثرة الموضوعات فى القسم او لاسباب شخصية ... لا ادرى 

القاضى : انت متهم بالتحيز لزملائك المشرفين دائماً ، كما انك ضيف دائم على موضوعاتهم تثنى عليها باستمرار 

المشرف : !!!!! لاااااااااااا ........ ( كلمة في سركم اتزنأ   اوي )

القاضى :من فترة قريبة تكررت الشكاوى فى قسم الشكاوى بالمنتدى من حذفك لموضوعات بعض الاعضاء الجديدة واعادة وضعها وعليها اسمك .

المشرف : لقد قرأت شكوى او اثنين بهذا المعنى ، ولكن تبين ان اصحابها مخطئين فانا قد وضعت الموضوع فى القسم قبلهم ، ولا تنس انى اخاف الله اولا – كما ان الادارة لن تسمح بذلك وسيتم طردى فورا اذا ثبت هذا ...(ربنا يستر علينا احنا الاعضاء )

القاضى : انت متهم بتعمدك تجاهل موضوعات بعض الاعضاء الذين يخالفونك فى الرأى وتأخذ الامر على محمل شخصى.

المشرف : هذا لا يحدث منى بالطبع فأنا يجب ان اكون محايد بين كل الاعضاء وقد ذكرت ان كلهم اخوة لى ولا فرق بينهم ...(طب ان حشفهم برة بس لما اطلع سليم ن المحكمة )


القاضى : انت متهم بالتسلط وعدم السماح للاعضاء بالمشاركة فى قراراتك بقسمك الخاص واحيانا كثيرة تحذف موضوعات او تنقلها دون ان تخبر صاحبها عن سبب الحذف او الى مكان تم النقل اليه 

المشرف : انا مشرف فقط على القسم وليس حاكما بامره واذا كنت سافعل هذا فسوف يهرب الاعضاء من القسم الخاص بى وهذا طبعا لا اريده
وبالنسبة لموضوع الحذف والنقل فقد يحدث احيانا الا اخبر الاعضاء بسبب كثرة الموضوعات 


القاضى : انت متهم بمجاملتك المستمرة للادارة فى اى قرار تتخذه ..
المشرف : الادارة تسعى دائما لتحقيق رضا الاعضاء عن المنتدى واقسامه وقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد بداخله 
ولذلك فان قرارتها تكون فى هذا الاطار ولا تضر الاعضاء ابداً ولذلك تجدنى دائماً معها

القاضى : انت متهم بعدم الرد على شكاوى وطلبات ومقترحات الاعضاء 

المشرف : اذا كانت الشكوى مقدمة فى (و هل يجرأ احد؟؟؟ عيب ) فيجب ان ارد حتى اوضح الموقف للشاكي وللادارة ايضاً اما اذا كانت فى غيري فهو يجب ان يرد. والشكاوى العامة ارد عليها احيانا او يقوم بذلك احد الاعضاء وانا ارد دائماً على طلبات ومقترحات الاعضاء لانها احياناً يكون بها الكثير من الاقتراحات الجيدة التى تعمل على تميز المنتدى

القاضى : انت متهم بجعل الموضوعات المثبتة فى قسمك لزملائك المشرفين والاعضاء الذين يجاملونك دائماً ويحرصوا على قول الكلام الجميل لك فى موضوعاتك المطروحة

المشرف : هذا غير صحيح بالطبع لان كل الموضوعات المثبتة موضوعات ممتازة وتستحق التثبيت ولا يمكن ان يثبت موضوع دون المستوى كما اننى غير مسئول عن بعض الاعضاء الذين يعتقدون ان مجاملتى دائما هى الطريق لجعلهم اعضاء مميزين او معروفين داخل المنتدى

القاضى : فى كلام ثانى تريد ان تقوله 

المشرف : سيدى القاضى اريد ان اوضح لكل الموجودين ان الاشراف ليس هو اغلى الاهداف او اكبرها التى يجب ان يسعى اليها كل الاعضاء 
فإفادة الاعضاء ونشر روح المحبة والتعاون هى الهدف الاساسى للمنتديات
والمشرف تقع على عاتقه مسئوليه كبيرة ، فبمجرد دخوله المنتدى يجد امامه الكثير من العمل الذى قد يعيق حركته بحرية والتنقل داخل بقية اقسام المنتدى مثل بقية الاعضاء 
فهو يجب ان يدخل يومياً ولساعات طويلة للرد على الموضوعات المطروحة وتنظيم القسم 
واخيرا اريد ان اوضح ان المشرف هو عضو مثل بقية الاعضاء لا يميزه عنهم سوى اللون الاخضر/ الاحمر الذى يكتب به اسمه وهو لا يتقاضى راتبا جزاء ما يقوم به من اعمال 
(و بصراحة احنا اغلب من الغلب ..كفاية افترا بقا )

بل هو دائما حريص على مشاركاتهم وتحقيق الافادة لهم داخل كل اقسام المنتدى

القاضى : الحكم بعد المداولة 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~الحكــــــــــــــــم~*¤ô§ô¤*~

حكمت المحكمة على المشرف بتثبيته فى وظيفة الاشراف 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وليحصل على جزاءه من واقع مسئولياتها التى تقع على كاهله 
فإن كانت نيته صحيحة ولا يريد غير الافادة ومساعدة اخوانه من الاعضاء فلندعو الله ان يكون فى عونه وليجزيه كل الخير 
وان كان غير ذلك فسوف تكون عاقبته جزاء عمله 
رفعت الجلسة 

×?°كلمه اخيرة ×?°

بعد كل تلك الاتهامات الموجه للمشرف والمسئوليات المنوط بها 
اعتقد صديقى العضو انك اسعد حالاً بكونك عضو تشارك فى المنتدى بفاعلية وتعمل دائماً على افادة زملائك بموضوعاتك وما بها من معلومات دينية وعلمية وكونية وتكنولوجية قيمة.
على ان يتم كتابة اسمك باللون الاحمر او الاخضر وتتحمل التكليف بمسئوليات سوف تسأل عنها امام الله لو لم تستطع حملها واداء ما عليها من حقوق لانك لو تسببت فى نقل معلومة خاطئة او ظلمت احد الاعضاء فسوف يكون الجزاء كبير.

منقوووووووووووووووووول

اخيرا كان هدفي ان انقل هذا الموضوع لسبب وهو ان يكون هدف كل الأعضاء ان نضع الله امامنا ويكون اشتركنا في المنتدي هو المحبة الحقيقيه (الكلام ليّ اولا ) ياريت يكون عجبكم .
****** ورجاء للمشرفين أوعوا تزعلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا








(ربنا يستر ..حسة كدة ان دية نهايتي هةهههههههههههههه)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




طمنوني زعلتم و لا لا ؟؟؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## just member (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: محاكمه مشرف انا ملييش دعوة بجد*

*اسم الصليب*
*اية حكاية المواضيع اللى على المشرفين دى*
*احنا بقينا مستهدفين لها الدرجة*
*ههههههههه*
*طبعا بهزر*
*شكرا الك يا كيريا ولموضوعك الحلو*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: محاكمه مشرف انا ملييش دعوة بجد*

_شكرا أختنا الفاضله


موضوع دمه خفيف

وكويس أنه منقول أصل المشرفين يموتونا

هههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## dodoz (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: محاكمه مشرف انا ملييش دعوة بجد*

*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييكى *
*موضوع مهم جدا*
*وربنا يستر بقى علينا *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: محاكمه مشرف انا ملييش دعوة بجد*

موضوع حلو مع الاحتفاظ براي لنفسي


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: محاكمه مشرف انا ملييش دعوة بجد*

ظريف موضوعك يا كيرا

دائما الظرافة تعم اكثر مواضيعك

كل الشكر لكى 

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

